# 1 mo-Post Surgery..meds & path ?



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello everyone. Hope everyone had a nice holiday!

I was feeling unbelievably well after surgery, up until the past few days. I am having some serious mental confusion. I can't think clearly. Feel like I'm in a daze....not sleepy. I have good energy, just not all there. Make sense? I go in for blood work in a week...(i think lol)
since I have good energy I thought my meds (synthroid 100mg) was good, but maybe not. Im not sure how the medication works anyway.

One more question. My pathology report said there was a 2mm follicular carcinoma. My surgeon indicated I didnt need further treatment....any thoughts? No nodes were effected. That is good. I am going to question the dr. when I go back in a couple weeks.

Thanks for your help. Happy 2012.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You'll prob need a bump up in meds. My surgeon likes to start folks at 125mcgs. Although there are certainly enough people who need T3/T4 meds so get those free T3 & T4 numbers and go from there.

2mm is rather small, so i think that sounds about right.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with everything joplin said above. My doc started me at 150 mcg. I think 100 is a bit low after a total thyroidectomy. Your upcoming lab results will likely show an increase is needed.


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks. I feel pretty good about the pathology. Even with how unusual i feel, I am so glad they decided to take it out.

Thank you so much for helping me through this. Words cannot express how greatful i am to have found this special place.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alicia123 said:


> Thanks. I feel pretty good about the pathology. Even with how unusual i feel, I am so glad they decided to take it out.
> 
> Thank you so much for helping me through this. Words cannot express how greatful i am to have found this special place.


We all are glad they took it out. Thank goodness for that! Just think if it was never discovered. And, I am sure that thought has crossed your mind.

When you get your labs, let us see the results and the ranges.

Hope the doc runs FREE T3.


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

2 mm follicular carcinoma sounds unusual to say at least; I never saw anything in the medical literature classified as follicular microcarcinoma (especially for anyone under 45); the common incidental findings after thyroid removal are papillary microcarcinomas of such size. If left alone, about 90% (but need to double check the number) of these will never grow and never spread (this is why no RAI therapy is usually required). I could speculate however that Hashimoto's disease will cause such carcinomas to grow to the larger size as times go by!


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Angel - I too thought this was a little strange to say the least.

Andros - I am satisfied with my decision. Thank you.

I am now experiencing high anxiety, sleepy, weight gain, chest pain that radiates to my shoulder upon breathing or laying down or changing positions - this is causing me great anxiety. I am waking up from a dead sleep in the middle of the night just not feeling good at all. I am just not myself at all. I feel very, very strange. I cannot wait until my appointment tomorrow!!!! Is it possilbe to be hypo and experience anxiety/nervousness? Palpitations? I know symptoms can cross over if you have a thyroid, but now that mine has been removed I am guessing it is all related to my meds.

Hope you are all having a great day.

Sincerely,

Alicia


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, those can all be hypo symptoms. I had serious chest/shoulder pain when I was at my most hypo. So badly that I couldn't sleep, then convinced myself I was having a heart attack and (since I was traveling for work and in a hotel room) spent all night on my phone googling heart attack symptoms -- it was awesome. 

Have you had labs drawn recently? I'm sorry you aren't feeling well...it's no fun, that's for sure!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alicia123 said:


> Angel - I too thought this was a little strange to say the least.
> 
> Andros - I am satisfied with my decision. Thank you.
> 
> ...


Alicia; it certainly is possible. Symptoms are of an individual nature and nothing is carved in stone.

Will be anxious to hear about your doctor's appt. and I hope you feel a lot better by the time we hear from you next.


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you for sharing Joplin!
Yes, I had my blood drawn last week. I get results tomorrow afternoon. I cannot wait to hear what the doctor says. I will let you know.

I think I will take some valium and go to bed tonight. My anxiety has gotten the best of me.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, get some rest. It will help.

I still had some pretty bad hypo symptoms while I was on 100mcgs. They've since bumped me up to 137 and (*knock on wood*) I'm feeling really great. I hope your situation is easily fixable/treatable.


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh my goodness...i was just reading, your tsh was very high!!! How are you feeling? I hope that dose continues to work for you.


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

Are there any interactions between the valium and the other medicine?


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Nope.

Everything was perfect on labs. My blood pressure was 189/120....not sure what to do. Probably anxiety. I am at wits end.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

I think your body is going through some culture shock getting used to the new thyroid-less body.

Did he run a free T3 too?


----------

